# Which messenger do you use for instant messaging?



## ayush456 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi!
Please lend some time and tell Which messenger do you use for instant messaging


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 24, 2005)

search...search....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1201&highlight=instant+messenger

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7601&highlight=instant+messenger

and other than these, there's a truckload of threads dealing with yahoo and msn....just search....


----------



## hikapil (Jan 25, 2005)

*Yahoo Messenger*

Yahoo Messenger is the best.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 25, 2005)

Yahoo Baby Yahoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liked Msn For a While Too......but Then Again Yahoo Had To Be And beat The Best


----------



## swatkat (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont use any messengers.i hate them


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 25, 2005)

Yahoo Messenger 6. It rocks. The avatars are great. So are the audibles. Never have used any other messenger in my life. The new interface is just superb and syncs with XP.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 25, 2005)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOO

Y


1. BCAUSE MY FRIENDS USE IT...
2. IT IS MOST EASILY (correction: *READILY*) AVAILABLE MESSENGER IN INDIA
3. IT HAS GREAT AVTAARS
4. AND I SURE DON'T WANNA MESS AROUND WITH OTHER MESSENGERS...

By the way... if u have Trillian.. better use it. A JACK OF ALL TRADES
But u won't get it @ all Inet Centers
*img163.exs.cx/img163/7413/wolverine2et.gif


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 25, 2005)

The all in one IM 
GAIM


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you talking about the IM network, or a messenger application?

I don't use IM networks a lot, but I use GAIM, trillian and Miranda IM as clients ... and connect to Yahoo and MSN networks.

I prefer IRC to IM though


----------



## funkiguy_me (Jan 25, 2005)

SEARCH BEFORE YOU POST.
THERE ARE ALREADY POLLS CONDUCTED RELATED TO THE IM'S.
SO PIZZ SEARCH NXT TIME:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7601&highlight=instant+messenger


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 25, 2005)

I really dont use a messenger. Just about once a fortnight, when prior informed by e-mail. and that generally too is mainly Yahoo!


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

funkiguy_me said:
			
		

> SEARCH BEFORE YOU POST.
> THERE ARE ALREADY POLLS CONDUCTED RELATED TO THE IM'S.
> SO PIZZ SEARCH NXT TIME:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7601&highlight=instant+messenger



it would b better if u read the thread itself...i already posted 2 links 2 alternate threads....and y is every1 posting here???? MODS!!!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 26, 2005)

@koolbluez, why do you post these images, most of them are on dial up and heck, we get DC and all other things and added to our cup of woes, now u post these images....


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 27, 2005)

i use my cellphone for IM


----------



## Scorpion (Feb 27, 2005)

trillian is my official messenger!!


----------



## lavan_joy (Feb 27, 2005)

Yahoo is the best one than the sucking msn.
Especially useful for offline messages


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 27, 2005)

Yahoo! Messenger


----------



## vysakh (Feb 27, 2005)

confused if i should vote for YIM or MSN Messenger 7 beta
bote are extreeeeeemely good


----------



## allindrome (Feb 27, 2005)

Yahoo Messenger is the best because I have long abandoned my hotmail account.


----------



## technovice (Feb 27, 2005)

although i too hardly use my hotmail id i still use my msn messenger coz all of my friend use it too
so ive no other option


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 27, 2005)

Y Msngr for me!


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 28, 2005)

I love my Yahoo!


----------



## Charley (Mar 1, 2005)

I use all the messengers available ........


----------



## theraven (Mar 1, 2005)

why are u lazy to do so urself ?
trying to increase ur post count eh ?
18 days 300+ posts ... u just arent satisfied are u ?

if u dun like it why are u posting
if u wish to point out to search why dont u post a link like any other good member does on this forum ?
if u cant then u have no right to asl anyone to do so urself !


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 3, 2005)

Has anyone tried the indiatimes messanger?
deos it work actually?
Because i have downloaded it but i find that i do not get logged in at all.
Does the same problem exist with anyone????


----------



## Deva (Mar 4, 2005)

suj i feel you wasted your time by downloading indiatimes mess.It is most useless mess.When the best one ieyahoo mess.  is at hand then y are going for indiatimes.(I just feel it shows your chunky behavior)


----------



## Deva (Mar 4, 2005)

IT IS UNANIMOUS,DEFINATELY YAHOO MESS!!!!![/b]


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

dude , is there a gmail messenger ????


----------



## lavan_joy (Mar 6, 2005)

Yahoo wins with a lot votes


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> why are u lazy to do so urself ?
> trying to increase ur post count eh ?
> 18 days 300+ posts ... u just arent satisfied are u ?
> 
> ...



   

Is it neccessary 2 give remarks for d post??? I wasnt aware of it......


----------



## theraven (Mar 6, 2005)

yup it is to bring to urs and any other new members notification who hasnt bothered reading forum rules and/or isnt aware of forum etiquettes ( this time im not trying to be rude )
there are codes of conduct everywhere u go  ... and the virtual world is no different !
ull ask someone to search similarly ull be followed by another 5 ppl sayin the same thing neither of which providing a link
then new members say seniors are not helpful and are rude
by all means be rude .... everyone should have brains to read rules first and the deserve a flame .. but also try and help along with it ... i dun do that anymore cuz it just lloks stupid now with 10/12 ppl posting the same thing in the same thread !
search any of my posts and you'll see everyone ive pointed out to this has never repeated a mistake such as not searching ( well intentionally anyways)
an dno i dun mean to take credit / boast abt it .. i only mean to say sometimes ppl need to be shown the way
unfortunately it happens a lot in digit !


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2005)

why dont u post the same in the other threads 2.... whenever i post somethng it pops up & u wanna knw my post count, etc.... whts ur reason on that?? 

dude, its just a forum where discussion is made or done.. ever1 has their own freedom 2 post.... Nothng is gonna happen if u post 1 or 30 posts per day....


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 6, 2005)

@achacko: u said it man...that's what we r tryin 2 tell all the new d00ds here that post count doesnt matter...so dont spam...it's the quality of the post that matters...if all u do is tell ppl 2 search without giving them links, then all u r doing is flaming that guy and since u dont provide links, u r only spamming...and raven always tells u abt ur post count when he thinks that u have simply spammed and not added 2 the discussion....


----------



## theraven (Mar 6, 2005)

hehe look whos talk aint quality posts  
u joined 12th feb 
24 days 650 posts
and i dun think u helped anyone with anything
and dun worry i dun do this just for u ... i do it to everyone who spams .. and u can ask that to anyone ...
some improve. . some dont ... ur choice !

and i just realised a week back u were in ur 300's and now ur in 600's 
hmmm !!!
its anyones guess !


----------



## hack expert (Mar 6, 2005)

yahoo n msn both are equally good


----------



## Deep (Mar 6, 2005)

i prefer yahoo..spl after verison 6..

I always keep myself in stealth mode 

Deep


----------



## iinfi (Mar 7, 2005)

does MSN have offline msging facility??
NO
then why use MSN??

!!!Yahoo is the best!!!


----------



## hafees (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah. Yahoo is the best. but in voice chats (in dialup) it shows some problems.

what about PalTalk??


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 9, 2005)

u new users r jst very "item"..
cant u do search for the topic?

ok let it go..

yahoo,AIM,mIrc best....

regards


----------



## prasathvishnu (Mar 9, 2005)

Yahoo Messenger 6.0.0.1750


then,
Its not wrong to start again new topic on this.
Bcoz every one's taste changes very soon.
Even digit is having the same product reviews quite frequently.
same way, its rite to conduct poll again after some time like this.
new users wont search n cast their votes


----------



## vysakh (Mar 9, 2005)

ms123, what kindo of posting is this ???
just quoting what others post


----------



## metalhart (Mar 9, 2005)

Trillian why use yahoo or msn when i can use both at the same time.. trillian totally rockz


----------



## suj_engico (Mar 9, 2005)

Why do u go for MSN guys ???
YAHOO is the best I would say.
With its so many new features I would say that it is much better as compared to MSN
  8)    8)


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2005)

man...what do u guys have against MSN, huh??? stop telling ppl what 2 use and what not 2 use...ppl use messengers coz their friends use them...so if i have friends who use MSN, i will use it too...and it's not as if it's totally useless....and i use AIM a lot coz i have 67 ppl on my AIM buddy list...even if i like yahoo, im not gonna go tell them 2 use yahoo....


----------

